# inglenook help



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

I want to make a 3-2-2 inglenook.

Can anyone help me with track plan (what size pieces I need).

Thinking either atlas code 80 or one of the tracks with plastic roadbed.

I found this site: http://www.wymann.info/ShuntingPuzzles/Inglenook/inglenook-trackplan.html and I like this one: Bob Hughes' N Scale San Vince de Rey 

Thanks Guys


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Sawzall, how big a space do you have? What kind of cars? ie 40' box cars, 50' box cars etc. Figure out how many cars you want to use, add up the cars for the longest train you plan to make up, how many cars you want to fit on each siding, etc. then throw some track down and make it work!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You're on the right track...I built a 3-2-2 myself in HO, both as a switching module and a scenic diorama...


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

I want it to be as small as possible. about 50 or so foot for the longest car.

love what you did with that diorama thats kinda what I was thinking of.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Excellent internet site. Gives me some thoughts about a layout for my N Scale Coal Wagons. Pre-World War II, the wagons were hauled from the coal fields to the industries and small shops for the coal needs (heating, manufacturing, etc.)

Shay great idea on the a small layout


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...it's made for some great pictures over the last few years...























































Yes...I'm showing off...:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Shay,

As always, awesome workmanship!


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

That trans am would be totaled after landing haha. Love the cab forward!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Love the Cop Car chasing the Boys in the Hot Car - Steve


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I appreciate the kind words. I did the Inglenook to show what could be done with what most modelers have accumulated in their parts and scenery storage or, at worst, could pick up as freebies in junk boxes. 

My budget was $20, of which I still have $3 left to spend. The diorama features working grade flashers from an electronic kit that cost $9 and two ancient junk box crossbucks that I added LEDs to. All but one building is lit and the pawn shop...a gift from an online friend...has a complete interior, including a rack full of guns. The "Rooms" building is my creation and has a flashing showcase window.

I'll be setting it up at shows soon...a great way to save on admission fees BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow - You sure know what you doing! Beautiful Work!!


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

small layout scrapbook more inspiration


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

having trouble with the theory of this. Probably over thinking it.

How I see it is this:

space for 5 (or 3) cars past the switch on the main
space for 3 (or 2) cars past switch on each siding
space for engine and 5 (or 3) cars on the main in front of the switch

I know I can have more room just looking for the basic idea.

Thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

On mine it's a loco, 3 cars and a caboose before the switches, left track has 3 cars, center has 2, right track has 2 car capacity with none in it. You pick out of a bag chips that represent 3 of the 5 cars occupying the spurs. The object of the job is to swap out the three cars in your train with the three you drew in the shortest time/fewest moves. When you're finished, the three original cars are spotted in the sidings and you have a new train---with the caboose where it's supposed to be--- Penalties come from derailments and missed turnouts. The three new cars have to be in the order you drew them. Variations include specific sidings to drop specific cars and adding a car to the train that has to remain in its spot when finished.


----------

